

Google Should Acquire Kickstarter Otherwise Amazon Will - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2010/12/06/google-should-acquire-kickstarter/

======
smoody
If Kickstarter becomes popular, it'll become overwhelmed by fraudulent
projects -- people creating simple renderings and/or videos to raise hundreds
of thousands and then just disappearing with the money. Then thousands of
people will start demanding money back from Kickstarter. Then comes the very
bad press. Who wants that? I think it's fine just where it is, but I still
wouldn't mind seeing a chart on how many funded projects never get delivered
vs. those that do.

